# Printed Circuit Board Drilling



## GailInNM (Dec 2, 2013)

Years ago I could accurately drill a PCB at a rate of about 20 holes per minute.  With decreased vision due to age and other things I no longer have any depth perception and found I could only do about 1  hole every 2 minutes and about a  third of them were off center.  So time for a fixture of sorts to fit my Cameron high speed drill press.  

I started with a small closed circuit TV camera, about $9 dollars on ebay, and a 6 inch or so automotive backup TV monitor that I had on hand.  The automotive monitor monitor works well as I could reverse the left/right and up/down directions to suit the camera orientation so the PCB moved in a natural direction on the screen.

After a little bit of sketching I came up with something like this.  The photos show the fixture with out the LED's as I found out that the ambient room light shining through the PCB gave better contrast with the translucent PCB.  It's only a few minute job to install them if dealing with an opaque PCB.




















I have other cross hairs made up with white instead of black and a double cross hair with black lines in the vertical direction and white lines rotated at 45 degrees.




In operation.  The cross hair is positioned over a hole just drilled and the next hole to be drilled is above it.


----------

